# Please Help Me to get Cheapest OKi printer for t-shirt



## ambilal (May 9, 2016)

Hi , every one
me new here and wanna start tshirt printing 
wanna know about low prices oki laser printers models 
can me use any oki laser printers for heat transfer? . 
1. the original toners have a capability to use as heat transfer? 
2.is me need to change toners? 
3.can me use C5650N C5400 C5300 C300 C301 DN C610 etc 
please write me back also wich other low price OKI printers available in market for heat transfer 
thanks 
Best Regards


----------

